# Need advice



## randymcone (Nov 19, 2008)

As many of you know I'm in the process of building a loft.

Up until this morning I was planning an aviary made of frame lumber and hardware cloth. I have a friend that runs a window shop and I've been offered some thermal glass sheets and needed to know if there would be any issues with my new design idea for the aviary.

It will negate any issues of rain coming into the main part of the building and seriously cut down the cost of purchasing new hardware cloth since the glass is free.

You'll see that instead of a standard hardware cloth box, I've drawn up, basically a Florida room for birds. A glass shed roof with hardware cloth walls.
Does anyone see a problem with this? It's thermal glass so there will be little heat transfer to the interior of the loft on sunny days, and I believe there will be plenty of ventilation.
It's 7' at it's peak, 6' across and 3' deep at it's base and I am planning several flat perches all over.

I just wanted to get your opinions.

Thanks for all your help.
Randy


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

It looks ok to me..they still have ventilation from the sides, I would put stickers on the glass part though, just so no one breaks a neck thinking it is an open window and flys into it...they may miss the rain, they like to stand out in it, but if you offer baths I guess thats enough.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I'm not sure I see the point? You've got to buy a roll of wire to wire the sides and bottom............why put glass on that one panel, even if it's free, when you've got the wire to do the job? Get the free glass of course........but use it somewhere else............a completely wired aviary would be better so that your birds can lay in the rain when they want to. I'd skip the glass.........


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*BAD IDEA when birds get freaked out they will fly into the glass in order to escape thinking that there is an opening. I have had pigeons fly against glass at top speed trying to get away from at hawk, needless to say the bird was killed* GEORGE


----------



## randymcone (Nov 19, 2008)

The point was that I already have enough hardware cloth for the sides and wouldn't have to purchase any and the glass would cut down on the rain blown in from the aviary but I didn't even consider the fact that the birds will fly into the glass. Hmmmmmm, see. This is why I ask you folks these questions. Thanks, Nix that idea.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

maybe if you just had the glass come down a small part of the way to deflect the rain from going into the opening into you loft maybe that would be ok .


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I have a young bird whom I named "Window Washer" because twice ,when he was couple of months old, hit our window glass during panic. He survived those two and now ended up as my best bird. Will route for 2 hours if he wanted to. He is also desperate looking for a mate now.

I suppose if you live in snowy area, that glass might prevent snow/rain from coming in. If you changed your mind, make the glass frosty. It should not be transparent. Birds will fly through it and will kill them just like George said. Another problem I can think of is that if the glass reflects the blue sky and clouds as in like a mirror, birds might think it is the sky and will fly on it. My birds did. Another sparrow did it and broke it's neck instantly.

To be safe, just use the cloth.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

You are essentially making a greenhouse with a solar barrier. I could see a heat problem here. I hear baked pigeon is pretty tasty, but I would think that you do not want to eat your race team. The panel may also be hard to clean. I would leave it to hardware cloth. The extra ventilation will lead to a healthier loft.

Randy


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I too think that hard ware cloth is good Idea. Once a dove hit my grandparents window and died. It was horrible. 

Stick with the hardware cloth!


----------

